# Three girls to a good home- my heart is breaking



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought it would never come to this, but I must find a new home for my 3 girls. I thought I could keep them despite my husbands allergies but it has only gotten worse, to the point where I can not even touch my husband even after washing up  The girls are quite friendly and all know their names and usually come when you call them. There is a small re homing fee to insure they don't become reptile food. I will be selling their supplies and double critter nation. Please email me for more info [email protected]ation near Baltimore, MD


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I wish I could take them..

Sadly I live WAY to far away.

Good Luck finding homes for your little girls


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I know you have already made this tough decision, and I don't want to offend, but what about allergy shots, or daily allergy meds? I have allergies, but I learned to cope  ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

